# Any suggestions?



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

I was wondering if you have any recommendations or suggested recordings for Tchaikovsky's Sixth symphony, "Pathetique"? I'm desperately trying to get my hands on a copy! I know, I know, being a Tchaikovsky fan , I should already have a copy ages ago..but I've been so busy with exploring other composers, hehe Anyway, thank you and I'll be looking forward to your responses! 
Musically,
4/4 player


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have only recently started liking the inside-out symphony and it's growing on me. The one I have, with Karajan and the Berliners, is pretty good. (It's a 2CD set with #4 and #5 on DG) My only gripe: #5 is split, with two movements on each CD. :angry: I have had people recommend Mravinksy and (not sure about this orchestra) London Symphony.

EDIT: I was specifically referring to this recording. There seems to be others like this from DG as well.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Suggesting the Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker, rec 1972, published 1972. EMI: CDM7690432 / barcode 077776904320 

Make sure it's this recording, not the 1955 one recently reissued with Romeo.

Aside from being a supreme performance it was rated hi-fi and his best recorded performance. His rendering of the Allegro molto vivace really is the most exhiliarating performance ever - terrific passion but he does as well with all movements. Certainly worth a listen.


----------

